# RGB LED color chart?



## ulyssis (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I'm using 5050 RGB LED strip lights and a TC420 to control them. Does anyone know of a color chart or table showing a spectrum of colors and what percentages each color (RGB) needs to be, to achieve the desired color?

I've searched on google and it only returns results on hex/255,255,255 color charts. The TC420 uses intensities ranging from 0 to 100%. 

A chart would be ideal. A converter from hex to percentages would work also.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

ulyssis said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm using 5050 RGB LED strip lights and a TC420 to control them. Does anyone know of a color chart or table showing a spectrum of colors and what percentages each color (RGB) needs to be, to achieve the desired color?
> 
> ...


Partial (chart for the color blind) :










since percents can be deceiving in electronics.. see how these match first before continuing your quest..
Easy enough to convert 0-255 colors to percents manually..


----------



## ulyssis (Feb 26, 2016)

jeffkrol said:


> Partial (chart for the color blind) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I was wondering if the percentages of 255,255,255 RGB values from photoshop would work. 

For instance, if a color I wanted had an RGB value of 25,25,25 in Photoshop, does that mean to replicate a similar color in the lights I would need to go 10% on each color?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

ulyssis said:


> I was wondering if the percentages of 255,255,255 RGB values from photoshop would work.
> 
> For instance, if a color I wanted had an RGB value of 25,25,25 in Photoshop, does that mean to replicate a similar color in the lights I would need to go 10% on each color?


That chart has a percent column and corresponding photoshop rgb.... See how close it "fits".


----------



## Zorfox (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm not entirely sure how well that conversion will work out. There's a lot more to LED color mixing than just RGB values.

However, I felt like tinkering with some javascript and wrote a simple online converter. These small projects help me learn hence the reason I bothered. 

RGB to Percent Color converter


----------



## ulyssis (Feb 26, 2016)

Zorfox said:


> I'm not entirely sure how well that conversion will work out. There's a lot more to LED color mixing than just RGB values.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dude. This great. Thanks for sharing. I'll try it out. Did you give it a shot to see how close they match?


----------



## Zorfox (Jun 24, 2012)

ulyssis said:


> Dude. This great. Thanks for sharing. I'll try it out. Did you give it a shot to see how close they match?


No. I don't have the LED strip you have. Let me know how close it is. 

Now that my curiosity is peaked about LED color mixing maybe I'll look into an actual calculator for it. There is a LOT of variables that need to be considered but seems doable. The only one I found is a Windows version offered by Cree and only for their LEDs.


----------

